# NGD: Jackson Kelly KE-1 Marty Friedman signature. OMG....



## LetsMosey (Aug 4, 2013)

Just got my very own Jackson Kelly KE1 Marty Friedman signature model. I've been drooling over this very guitar for about 16 years, and finally in a position where there was one available AND one that I could afford!

Onto the pics!































(I had some issues editing and rotating the pics in photobucket, so I apologize if they are still displaying horizontally.)

This is many childhood wet-dreams come true! Not only is this my first KE1, but it's also my very first Jackson U.S.A. All I have to say is she plays amazing, and I can't stop smiling over how great it feels and sounds. The neck is unbelievable and I absolutely love the compound radius fretboard.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Manurack (Aug 4, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaayum! I love the high end Jackson Kelly models! Anything high end Jackson is awesome! What kind of tremolo is that? I noticed there's no locking nut.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 4, 2013)

Score, is that a SD Dimebucker by the way?


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 4, 2013)

Sweet. I always liked the Kelly body shape.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 4, 2013)

Manurack said:


> Daaaaaaaaayum! I love the high end Jackson Kelly models! Anything high end Jackson is awesome! What kind of tremolo is that? I noticed there's no locking nut.



It's Kahler tremolo. LOVE IT by the way! 



BigBaldIan said:


> Score, is that a SD Dimebucker by the way?



Yes it is! The guy I got it from swapped it out a while ago. Sounds pretty good too -- albeit a bit too scooped for my tastes. I'll probably swap it out for a SD Super Distortion or something, idk yet.


----------



## NickS (Aug 4, 2013)

That is by far my favorite Explorer-type shape. HNGD!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 4, 2013)

AWESOME best kelly jackson model out there!!!!!! Love Marty (no homo) HNGD man!!


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 4, 2013)

If there was a guitar of the month running for 6 strings, this would definitely be in there.


----------



## s4tch (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, now that's a keeper.  Great choice, HNGD!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats man - glad you finally got one!


----------



## Symb0lic (Aug 4, 2013)

Love it man, congratulations! Beautiful finish.

How well does it stay in tune with no locking nut?

HNGD, definitely a keeper!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 4, 2013)

OM F'n G.... This is spectacular! I have always lusted for Marty's custom Jacksons. 

Congrats on finding this one!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 4, 2013)

Love that beautiful top! Congrats!!


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Everyone! 



djpharoah said:


> Congrats man - glad you finally got one!



Thanks man! Ended up snagging that one off the 'bay afterall. Only rust on it is on the screws that mount the trem and pickup ring to the body... everything else is in amazing condition. Now I just need to find some non-rusted screws to replace it with. Any suggestions on where I can get some? Is there a one-stop-Jackson-shop for that kind of replacement parts you'd recommend?



Symb0lic said:


> Love it man, congratulations! Beautiful finish.
> 
> How well does it stay in tune with no locking nut?
> 
> HNGD, definitely a keeper!



Thanks! Actually stays in tune great! It's not a floyd, nor is it a floating Khaller -- it's their fixed bridge version. So you get the benefit of the fine tuners like a floyd, but without it floating you don't have to worry about the finicky tuning all the time.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 4, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> Is there a one-stop-Jackson-shop for that kind of replacement parts you'd recommend?



Frets on the net - Dave is awesome at hardware for charvels/jacksons.


----------



## Symb0lic (Aug 4, 2013)

^Haha, I saw Kahler in the text and immediately assumed it was a Kahler trem.

Nice to hear they're a good bridge, I've been wondering about them and the fixed bridge Floyd speedloader for a while now.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 4, 2013)

Great score! How is the balance when standing up? I love the Kelly, but I sold my KE2 because it was neck heavy. But, others have not had that problem.

What say you?


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 4, 2013)

HNGD! USA jacksons have a special place in my heart... not a day goes by where I don't miss my old soloist.... ok enough of that  They really do play like a dream though.
What kind of bridge is that? Also are you going to keep the dimebucker in there? I used to have one in my soloist as well.


----------



## Mklane (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats! I love the Kelly, I would love to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 4, 2013)

HNGD! Massive congrats man, it looks amazing


----------



## mhickman2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dude! That is an awesome snap for sure. Marty's playing is just perfection. If only buying signature guitars made you play like the artist who endorses it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 4, 2013)

Great guitar, man. Probably about 10 years ago, I played with a guy who had one of those. I do remember it being impressive - the action was so low it was obnoxious. Yours looks to be in great condition too.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 4, 2013)

djpharoah said:


> Frets on the net - Dave is awesome at hardware for charvels/jacksons.



Thanks!



MetalDaze said:


> Great score! How is the balance when standing up? I love the Kelly, but I sold my KE2 because it was neck heavy. But, others have not had that problem.
> 
> What say you?



I haven't even tried playing it standing up yet - I've only played it sitting down; which by the way is extremely comfortable.



Adam Of Angels said:


> Great guitar, man. Probably about 10 years ago, I played with a guy who had one of those. I do remember it being impressive - the action was so low it was obnoxious. Yours looks to be in great condition too.



Yeah the action is a bit too low on this one right now. Normally I LOVE uber-low action, but it has 12's on it right now, so it causes quite a bit of buzz in the upper registers. As far as condition is concerned, it's in amazing shape other than 2-3 really small chips. Guy I got it from was the original owner, so he pretty much babied it.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats!

Damn man! That's holy grail stuff right there!

Fell in love with these when I first saw the promo pics years ago.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 4, 2013)

congrats...nice score.

that would go great with my mustaine sig jackson king v...


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to mention....trans black deserves black hardware like that.

Not sure why Jackson insists on using chrome on the trans black USA Selects.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful NGD. I had to come around on the Kelly shape, but I'm there now. Unfortunately my time with my KE3 was cut short by it's irreconcilable neck dive. Hope yours has the balance it deserves.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 5, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention....trans black deserves black hardware like that.
> 
> Not sure why Jackson insists on using chrome on the trans black USA Selects.


 
This times infinity.


----------



## jahosy (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats mate! Love them Kellies! 

Looks like a Kahler fixed bridge, that's why no locking nuts.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh no! My Jackson gas!

HNGD


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow!

Just that headstock shot alone is drool worthy. What an awesome guitar you have there.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 5, 2013)

Slick.

I hope that you get on with the balance of it! I briefly owned the early CS Kelly 7, was great seated, was a PITA with the strap.

Still, yummy looking guitar.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, with a strap there is a slight neck dive, but that's only if you're not holding onto the guitar. I don't find it to be bothersome at all though.

The DimeBucker has to go though... still a bit too scooped for my tastes. I'm thinking of replacing it with either the JB (that these usually came stock with), or a Super Distortion or EMG. I wonder how a BKP would sound in it too. We'll see... gotta save up some $.


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 24, 2013)

As a Marty Friedman fanboy, my jelly is immense. 
I'll get one of those some day

HNGD !  Looks freaking awesome!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not normally a Kelly guy (pointy guitars just aren't my thing), but that is beautiful!! It doesn't hurt that it's a single-pickup guitar, either. Happy NGD!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 24, 2013)

Must... resist... urge to fap...


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats!

I've wanted a KE-1 ever since I was a kid too,unfortunately they're not common over here.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She's a beauty, sounds amazing, and feels amazing... I couldn't ask for much more than that.


----------



## Discoqueen (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice score, man, that is one of the guitars I'd buy if had the money and the chance for sure! HNGD! Many jellies awarded to you!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2013)

Is the top that sexy on all of them? DAYUM...


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 24, 2013)

HNGD! I've always loved the KE-1!


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 24, 2013)

Killer top on that thing! Congrats!


----------



## c0n0r (Aug 24, 2013)

Man, I love Jackson Kelly's! Congrats!


----------



## HanShock (Aug 25, 2013)

KKKKKKKKKKiller!!!


----------



## monkeysuncle (Aug 25, 2013)

That's amazing! congrats!!!!!


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 25, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Is the top that sexy on all of them? DAYUM...



Nope - definitely luck of the draw!


----------



## necronile (Aug 25, 2013)

Now thats a beauty!!!
Congrats man!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 25, 2013)

DanakinSkywalker said:


>



Really, me too! Think that will effect the resale value?


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Aug 26, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> Really, me too! Think that will effect the resale value?



Haha I think it would raise it if you were a celebrity.  Seriously though, super nice guitar! Always have loved those, congratulations!


----------



## cronux (Aug 26, 2013)

a jackson kelly...with that top...with a single pickup...with that bridge...

wow, just...wow


----------



## liamc3000 (Aug 26, 2013)

Whats the blurring on the bottom of the neck in the 3rd pic?


----------



## ridner (Aug 26, 2013)

that kicks all kinds of ass!


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 27, 2013)

liamc3000 said:


> Whats the blurring on the bottom of the neck in the 3rd pic?



Blurred out the serial number.


----------



## AdenM (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful top is beautiful. Happy NGD!


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 27, 2013)

That's absolutely gorgeous, and I'm diggin' the Kahler.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 27, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous, and I'm diggin' the Kahler.



I love the way it feels. Tuning is solid, and it doesn't get in the way like a TOM or floating floyd.


----------

